# Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 vs Clarett 4pre



## oremus91 (Feb 18, 2020)

Now that the third gen Scarletts are out, and they have the air feature, latency is .8ms different between each USB model, what is the actual difference between these two units? Is it worth getting the 4pre?


----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7 (Feb 19, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> Now that the third gen Scarletts are out, and they have the air feature, latency is .8ms different between each USB model, what is the actual difference between these two units? Is it worth getting the 4pre?


im using my helix as an audio interface and it sounds better than my scarletts 6i6. everything from youtube, movies. daw playbacks. hard to explain but there was allot of low end with the scarlett and it was eating the mids highs presence or whatever it was. sounded dark. so i though it was my speakers.
if i was u, ill get the 4pre. dont know if the 3rd gen has better preamps than the 2nd gen.


----------



## Avedas (Feb 21, 2020)

Willyjacksonjs22-7 said:


> im using my helix as an audio interface and it sounds better than my scarletts 6i6. everything from youtube, movies. daw playbacks. hard to explain but there was allot of low end with the scarlett and it was eating the mids highs presence or whatever it was. sounded dark. so i though it was my speakers.
> if i was u, ill get the 4pre. dont know if the 3rd gen has better preamps than the 2nd gen.


I just tried rerouting my guitar audio into Reaper through Helix USB instead of my 2i2 and it sounds significantly better. Didn't expect that. I still have my monitors routed through the 2i2 but there was a clear difference with the guitar.


----------



## fantom (Feb 21, 2020)

I wasted a lot of time researching the Clarett 4pre vs. the Scarlett 8i6.

For converters, the Clarett uses the same converters as the Babyface Pro (AK 5388A and AK 4413). The Scarlett uses converters worse than my 15 year old $200 E-mu card, which bothers me... a lot. The best clip I could find comparing the converters only with and without the Hi-Z input is below. I would expect the Clarett is similar to the RME with slightly higher latency and worse driver support down the road. The difference with a DI box and ISA is more applicable here. The Scarlett Hi-Z input kind of sucks!



There is a gearslutz page showing the latency of the Clarett vs. the Gen2 6i6, expect the latency difference is closer to 2 ms.

Me personally, the clarity and the fullness is very apparent in the video. I'm listening on the E-mu card and some cheaper JBL monitors. I don't even want to imagine the difference on a better setup.

I am leaning towards the Babyface Pro because they are about the same price as the Clarett and have a much better track record that Focusrite currently can't compete with. I'm just annoyed the Babyface Pro doesn't have 4 balanced outs and a digital coax port. The 2 balanced out and 2 unbalanced out is almost a dealbreaker if you want to reamp. If I had to choose between the UCX and Clarett 4Pre, I'd probably go with the 4Pre based on cost. If I had a lower quality instruments/pickups/amps, I probably wouldn't care and would just buy the 8i6. But I don't see the point of skimping out on the interface after blowing money on guitars and amps for decades if I can hear the difference 

References
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=12321055&postcount=253
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=12427459&postcount=271
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=9396990&postcount=147
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=14004379&postcount=531


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 22, 2020)

fantom said:


> I wasted a lot of time researching the Clarett 4pre vs. the Scarlett 8i6.
> 
> ...slightly higher latency and worse driver support down the road.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your research and response.

Down the road? Not now? People keep saying that the Clarett, and Focusrite devices in general, have driver issues.. but I see Sithu Aye using his USB 4pre on Windows without an issue, and he's recorded on his Scarletts before that. Focusrite's website mostly mentions that there once was thunderbolt issues in the realm of 2-3 years ago, but that doesn't apply to me since I don't have the port on my desktop.

Regarding your latency claim; is this USB vs USB? 

I agree the babyface is compelling, but superficially I dislike how it sits on a desk, and the way the I/O is laid out, it's even more expensive than the Clarett 4pre, but with less 
output options as you mention.


----------



## fantom (Feb 22, 2020)

From reading the Focusrite forums, I had the impression that people feel the support for old generations goes downhill when a new iteration comes out. I remember a few threads where the Gen 3 release drivers made the Gen 1 perform worse, and users were upset that they couldn't download older versions of the driver.

I think Focusrite is trying to improve their rep recently, but RME has shown much more support for a device sold 10-15 years ago then Focusrite. That is why if I was spending $300 I wouldn't mind having to replace the device in 7 years. But at $700+, I would hope the company doesn't bail as soon as NAMM comes along. I guess I still have a very sour taste in my mouth due to Creative wrecking E-mu's support.


----------



## fantom (Feb 22, 2020)

And yes, the latency is both USB. FWIW, if the difference is 1 ms vs. 2 ms, it shouldn't really matter that much.


----------



## fantom (Feb 22, 2020)

For the Clarett price range, I've also been looking at the Audient ID22 or ID44. Not sure if you looked there yet. There drivers definitely seem higher latency then Focusrite. But it is a middle ground between the Scarlett and Clarett for price/feature.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 22, 2020)

Just chiming in to say I'm a long term RME user (Multiface II internal card desktop interface) who recently got a Clarett 8 Pre for my laptop and I couldn't be happier with it !


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 22, 2020)

Huge thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7 (Mar 9, 2020)

Avedas said:


> I just tried rerouting my guitar audio into Reaper through Helix USB instead of my 2i2 and it sounds significantly better. Didn't expect that. I still have my monitors routed through the 2i2 but there was a clear difference with the guitar.


Yeap there’s more clarity in the sound. Looking for a better interface at the same price range.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone here own a clarett usb running windows? 

Debating getting a 2 pre after selling my original babyface.


----------

